

Remote Monitoring of Network Connections with Arduino and LEDs - legind
http://www.inputoutput.io/remote-monitoring-network-connections-arduino-leds/

======
creeble
Just wondering if this guy got paid to do this. Not that I dislike fun, but...
I'm glad it wasn't my dime.

